# *** ONE DAY ONLY SALE 6/10/12 on 64GB MicroSD card (Sandisk) ***



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Having used a 32GB microSD card in my tablet now for almost a year...this incredible sale came across in my e-mails today.

For those who want alot of storage...this is a unique change to get this at an amazing low price. I've seen these on sale as low as $79.99....but not this low at $49.99. It's a Class 6 card, with up to 30MB of transfer speed...it includes an SD adapter as well.










I just ordered one of these myself here:

SanDisk - Mobile Ultra 64GB microSDXC Class 6 Memory Card - SDSDQY-064G-A11A


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since this deal is one day only...the Moderators are welcome to close this thread on Monday 6/13.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

64 GBs for $50?!?! Nice! I see a LOT (Most) of hardware that says they accept up to a 32GB card though. Is this just cause of the 32GB cards being the largest offered when the device was released, or will it really not accept a 64GB card?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> 64 GBs for $50?!?! Nice! I see a LOT (Most) of hardware that says they accept up to a 32GB card though. Is this just cause of the 32GB cards being the largest offered when the device was released, or will it really not accept a 64GB card?


Depends.

My Android tablet can handle a 64GB card with Android v4.x (Ice Cream Sandwich) on it, and could also handle it with v3.2 (Honeycomb).

Many of the newer smart phones also support up to that size.

My digital camera can also use it (it comes with an SD card adapter).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone know of an MP3i Xm radio will support this large a card? The specs say "up to 8GB", but dont think there was a larger card available when they came out a few years ago.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Since this unit comes with an SD card adapter....any device that can support a 64GB microSD or 64GB SD card should work. 

Most device documentation from the manufacturer (online) will include information on the maximum storage supported.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Be careful if you want to buy these for your cell phones. My friend, who works for Version tech support, just told me the cards will not work if your phones only read up to 32GB, you will get a card read error when you put it in. He says it's a hardware thing and a software update won't help.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Be careful if you want to buy these for your cell phones. My friend, who works for Version tech support, just told me the cards will not work if your phones only read up to 32GB, you will get a card read error when you put it in.


Indeed....for smart phones...check the manufacturer website for info on the maximum size storage supported.

Then again...since it comes with an SD card adapter...I have 5 other devices here it would work with as well. It'll be great here in my tablet.

Enjoy.


----------

